
A Wisconsin bank wants coins, and it pays above face value for them - hhs
https://www.jsonline.com/story/news/local/2020/07/17/milwaukee-area-bank-buy-coins-above-face-value-during-coin-shortage/5458324002/
======
rmason
Here in Michigan merchants tell me their bank limits the amount of coins they
can get on a daily basis. Seems like it would be a pretty inexpensive
marketing tactic to get new business clients.

~~~
hhs
Interesting point, wonder if there is friction to this. From their website,
[https://csb.bank/coinbuyback.html](https://csb.bank/coinbuyback.html), it
seems simple but the transaction could be a hassle if there’s more to this.

------
Fjolsvith
This is a sign of an impending run on precious metals.

